# SDA announces UHS-III interface.



## Chaitanya (Feb 25, 2017)

SDA has announced new UHS-III interface for SD cards with twice the transfer rate of previous UHS-II standard.
https://www.dpreview.com/news/3198678229/uhs-iii-sd-card-interface-capable-of-624mb-s-bursts-announced


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 25, 2017)

This paragraph in the article needs highlighting, many still think that a super high speed SD card is actually delivering the advertised high speed continuously, as opposed to CF cards which can write continuously near their advertised speeds.

This is why Canon puts CF cards or Cfast in pro level cameras, Pros find out the truth about card speeds pretty fast.

"we've not yet seen any cards that can promise to sustain writing of data at faster than the 30MB/s promised by U3 ratings. This means all the x-hundred megabyte per second write speeds promised on current cards are useful only for bursts of stills: any camera trying to record video at data rates of above 30MB/s (240 mbps) run the risk of stuttering during recording."


----------

